# Getting used to 'retirement' and the EU?



## mariabc (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, we are in the process of retiring to Spain from Canada. We are moving to be closer to our family in the UK and to get away from the Canadian winters. We have our house here up for sale and once that goes through we will be on our way. Last year we spent 2 months looking around Spain and will be renting at first with a view to maybe purchasing at a later date. In regards to retirement, was it a easy transition? Retirement anywhere is a major adjustment, but how was it in a new country? We're sure it will be fun but we do worry about too much time on our hands. As for the EU, how will it affect us in being able to live in Spain if the UK decide to leave the EU?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mariabc said:


> Hi, we are in the process of retiring to Spain from Canada. We are moving to be closer to our family in the UK and to get away from the Canadian winters. We have our house here up for sale and once that goes through we will be on our way. Last year we spent 2 months looking around Spain and will be renting at first with a view to maybe purchasing at a later date. In regards to retirement, was it a easy transition? Retirement anywhere is a major adjustment, but how was it in a new country? We're sure it will be fun but we do worry about too much time on our hands. As for the EU, how will it affect us in being able to live in Spain if the UK decide to leave the EU?


I'm not retired, so I can't answer about that - but here's a link to a current discussion we're having about the potential Brexit http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/472330-what-happens-british-expats-if-uk-leaves-eu-75.html#post9487578


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Retirement in another land………. By far the easiest thing I have ever done…...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mariabc said:


> Hi, we are in the process of retiring to Spain from Canada. We are moving to be closer to our family in the UK and to get away from the Canadian winters. We have our house here up for sale and once that goes through we will be on our way. Last year we spent 2 months looking around Spain and will be renting at first with a view to maybe purchasing at a later date. In regards to retirement, was it a easy transition? Retirement anywhere is a major adjustment, but how was it in a new country? We're sure it will be fun but we do worry about too much time on our hands. As for the EU, how will it affect us in being able to live in Spain if the UK decide to leave the EU?


Just stop thinking about work, deadlines, having to get up whatever the weather and go to work. RELAX, let the stress slide off your shoulders. Provided you aren't so daft as to set up in a big city, you will find that everything is at a much slower pace, especially here in Andalucía.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Maria.  Congratulations on you and your husband's upcoming retirement. How exciting! I retired a few weeks before moving to Spain due to illness, and I'm on Canada Pension. I had a very active social life in Canada, and started one right away here in Spain, with friends, family and associations, which takes up a lot of time and gives me a lot of joy. Malaga is large enough and interesting enough that there's always something new to see. Also, there is excellent transit by bus and train to explore outside of Malaga. I've also become very adept at spider solitaire, with my record being 3 minutes and 28 seconds.  Oh, I can just hear the applause!


----------



## mariabc (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. Baldilocks, we like what you said 'relax and let the stress slide of our shoulders'. That's just what we need as we both have been physically and mentally feeling it, so hopefully this move will help. Some of the stress we've bought on ourselves with the wanting to come back to Europe for many years but have always put it off for some reason or excuse! Just by putting our house up for sale has lifted so much of that stress and we feel much better and really excited about our move.
Hopefully the UK stay in the EU and we can fulfill our dreams. If they don't' having to leave every 90 days would become a problem. The early polls we have read favour staying in so fingers crossed that happens.
Allheart, it's great to hear you've settled so well and it doesn't sound like you're missing our cold Canadian winters?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mariabc said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Baldilocks, we like what you said 'relax and let the stress slide of our shoulders'. That's just what we need as we both have been physically and mentally feeling it, so hopefully this move will help. Some of the stress we've bought on ourselves with the wanting to come back to Europe for many years but have always put it off for some reason or excuse! Just by putting our house up for sale has lifted so much of that stress and we feel much better and really excited about our move.
> Hopefully the UK stay in the EU and we can fulfill our dreams. If they don't' having to leave every 90 days would become a problem. The early polls we have read favour staying in so fingers crossed that happens.
> Allheart, it's great to hear you've settled so well and it doesn't sound like you're missing our cold Canadian winters?


I was guilty of the same - putting it off for many years for some reason or excuse, like work, relationships and education. Then there was the fear factor that was a hindrance because it's such a huge move and so different here, so there's much to learn to adjust. I lived in Canada since I was a year old and moved here when I was 50. 

Some people see the move and getting to know your environment as adventurous; others are like me and don't particularly enjoy the initial set-up phase. It's only now that I'm familiar with the city, friends, clubs and family that I'm really starting to enjoy myself. I loved Spain from the moment I landed, but couldn't relax and enjoy it enough until now - now that the set-up is complete. What kind of people are you and your husband? Do you see the set-up phase as an adventure, or do you enjoy yourself most once you've settled in and are familiar with your environment?

And, no, I don't miss our Canadian winters at all!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Very easy for us too (we retired a few years early). "Too much time on your hands"?? Well, it's not a problem I'll ever have, but why would that be different in a foreign country?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Very easy for us too (we retired a few years early). "Too much time on your hands"?? Well, it's not a problem I'll ever have, but why would that be different in a foreign country?


Couldn't agree more. I retired here aged 50 and have never missed work for a single day, and I'm not bored. Often I still feel as though I'm on holiday if I'm walking beside the sea on a sunny weekday afternoon and I'm thinking of all those poor souls still slaving away.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I retired at 55 and I also have never missed work,however retirement is not for everybody,I know several people who could not cope with ,having too much time on their hands, something you mention you have thought about. For me having interests outside of work which I could devote more time to was important.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My father had one interest outside work and that was his garden. He retired at 65 in the January of a very wet year. The garden was on sticky clay soil and he couldn't get on it until about June. Nothing else to do so he sat and watched TV. Inactivity led to him having repeated mini strokes until the following May when he had two major stokes on on top of the other.

What ever you do when you retire, fill those eight hours with something, preferably constructive or, at least, active.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Very easy for us too (we retired a few years early). "Too much time on your hands"?? Well, it's not a problem I'll ever have, but why would that be different in a foreign country?


I can think of three reasons why you might have more time on your hands if you retire and move to a foreign country:

-You don't have the same friends, family and co-workers to spend time with. So you have to start fresh making these connections.

-Some of the activities you spend your time doing in your home country may not available in the country you move to. For example, Canada to Malaga, Spain: Very little cross-country skiing, downhill skiing, snow-shoeing, ice fishing, baseball, snowmobiling, ice skating, tobogganing, basketball, bowling, curling and speed-skating.

-If you aren't able to speak the native language and you're not in an expat community, you have limited choices of what you're able to do until you get a grasp of the language.

...speaking from experience.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I think a lot depends on how gregarious and dependent on the company of others a person is. I do know people who moved here and really missed their family, friends and having co.workers around. I, however, would honestly not find it hard to cope if I didn't speak to a soul, apart from maybe saying hello in the street, from one week's end to the next. If people are constantly asking me to do things or go to things with them, I feel like running away and hiding. I used to be bored sitting in interminable meetings which I thought were a total waste of time, listening to people who were too fond of the sound of their own voices and speaking in "jargonspeak". I'm just grateful I don't have to suffer it any more.

After we moved I did put a lot of effort and time into learning Spanish, and I think that helped in the transition from work to a life of leisure - that certainly felt a lot like work at the time!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi , Good Luck on your retirement, we moved here just over 3 months ago and I wondered how I would get on with a completely different lifestyle. We have a fair bit of work to do outside our house , the previous owners did nothing with the land so that is keeping us busy. I have got my seedlings in the small greenhouse to try a veg plot. I go to Spanish lessons on Mondays and Wednesdays and through that have made some new friends and we have coffee after class.This has led to invites to meeting up with some Spanish friends in a language exchange once a week so my week is starting to have some structure to it. We have friends and family to eat with us on a Friday evening and we go to them on a Saturday evening. Sometimes I wish there were more options of things to do as we live in a fairly rural area but I decided they must be there so have started to look for them resulting in using my gymnastics coaching qualifications at the village dance school and improving my Spanish at the same time ! It is a huge change but the freedom to what you want when you want to far outweighs going to work ! My husband is completely happy doing his thing at our property and enjoying the local food when we have menu of the day a couple of times a week. He rides his mountain bike daily on quiet tracks in pleasant weather and work is the furthest thing from his mind. Having wifi makes a huge difference for me as I feel I have contact with the outside world and also can pursue my interests by finding new craft and cooking projects online.Its like life anywhere you are , its what you make it and to in the early days reallly make a huge effort with the language to be able to communicate particularly in a rural area. I love the spontaneous stuff you can do , for example today the weather is fab , so we are off into the mountains with the dogs and a picnic, unplanned but all the better for that. They can have a run on the beach on the way back, we will find some new places we havent seen before. I have bought a lovely antique dresser to restore as I have time to indulge in these sorts of things now. Some days fly by and I always have something to fill my time and I guess the types of things will change with the time of year . Right now we are making the most of glorious winter days to be outside as much as possible. It is certainly a big change but in our expereince a really positive one.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

What a beautiful post, Maureen. I love the lifestyle you paint! Lynn, I don't miss work or having coworkers, but I do miss the extra cash. I'm one of those people who like having people in my life, and I came here alone without knowing anyone, so that was one of my challenges. I love my alone time as well as my time with others. 

It's taken a while to fill my time, but this is what my life is like now... 

I have found my family here in Spain, and it's a huge family of aunts, uncles, cousins, cousins' children and cousins' grandchildren. I spend a lot of time with them, and really, really like them. I had only met some of them 35 years ago! One of my best friends here in Spain is my cousin Virginia. She's salt of the earth.

I belong to two weekly Spanish meditation groups. One is Osho meditation, and the other Shambala meditation. I have become close friends with the group for Osho meditation, where I've been going every week since the first week arriving, and we always go out together after meditation to Recyclo for a drink and tasties. Some of us get together outside of meditation nights to socialise. I go with one of my cousins to the Shambala meditation, which makes it extra special.

I know all my neighbours and like them. I've become close friends with some of them. My favourite neighbours are a couple - he's from England and she's from Sweden. She's teaching me a lot about Sweden (my maternal roots are Swedish). The other day, she sang and did the hand motions for itsy bitsy spider in Swedish. 

I belong to the English Speaking Club of Malaga since November. We get together on Tuesdays and Fridays. We speak Spanish and English. The group is half Spanish and half from other countries. I'm developing friendships there too, and some of us are going out together outside of the meetings.

I installed Spotify, which we don't have in Canada, and have created lots of wonderful playlists for free.

I love walking to the beach, going up Gibralfaro mountain for a walk, riding my bicycle, just puttering around and discovering new areas in Malaga, taking the bus out to Rincon de la Victoria to visit my family there, talking to my Canadian friends on Skype, taking pictures and videos (especially loved by my Canadian friends), cooking (I make everything from scratch), playing with my new Spanish cat, visiting my English friends in Fuengirola, restaurants, museums, galleries, shopping (any kind of shopping, even grocery shopping! ), and, of course, hanging out on the forum.

I had to spend a lot of time and energy on dealing with my health problems to now, but that is winding down, so next week I'm starting Spanish classes, so that will take up a lot of time. I am quite advanced in Spanish at this point, but I still have a lot to learn. The more Spanish I know, the more of Spain I can soak up. 

I love Spain. I am extra grateful to be retired in Spain. I had nothing to do when I first came here, but as you can see, I've filled up my time already, in less than 1-1/2 years.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

One of the other things I guess to mention is the monthly salary that no longer appears ! I have a really good pension that allowed us to have a good lifestyle in Spain retiring early but I keep a close eye on the spends. We have more than enough to live on and to enjoy doing other activities but I do keep an eye on what money we have where as I move it according to exchange rates to try and get the best value. That is a job in itself a times ! If you are not so comfortable I think life would be more difficult but that is all part of the planning prior to the move in my opinion.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Getting ready for retirement is such a huge task especially if it involves moving country. I must admit I am concerned about the Brexit situation and the likely effect on early/all retirees to Spain. In particular the thought of my future state pension being affected. I believe the Convenio Especial covers everyone not just EU migrants therefore health can be covered at a cost.

At present I work in a health related job which I mostly really enjoy. It's the social contact that I shall miss and certainly not the ongoing increase in administration.
There is an active group of the U3a in the Axarquia and I hope to join a few of their interest groups such as Petanque, meditation, reading and walking. I have researched all that will be available locally in order to ensure I do have enough activities to keep busy. It is really helpful and interesting to find how others fill their retirement time in Spain. 
Anyway back to Duolingo in an effort to improve my schoolgirl Spanish !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

portygirl said:


> Getting ready for retirement is such a huge task especially if it involves moving country. I must admit I am concerned about the Brexit situation and the likely effect on early/all retirees to Spain. In particular the thought of my future state pension being affected. I believe the Convenio Especial covers everyone not just EU migrants therefore health can be covered at a cost.
> 
> At present I work in a health related job which I mostly really enjoy. It's the social contact that I shall miss and certainly not the ongoing increase in administration.
> There is an active group of the U3a in the Axarquia and I hope to join a few of their interest groups such as Petanque, meditation, reading and walking. I have researched all that will be available locally in order to ensure I do have enough activities to keep busy. It is really helpful and interesting to find how others fill their retirement time in Spain.


You will wonder how on earth you are going to fit it all in, what with socialising locally as well.


----------



## mariabc (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your great replies, we really appreciate them. As Maureen mentioned, over time I think our week will begin to have some kind of 'structure', as we settle down and get on with our new retired lives. We're really looking forward to the freedom we will now enjoy, and at last have time to do the things we want. We have lots of hobbies and enjoy being social, but at the same time enjoy our own company. Continuing to learn Spanish (we have been having lessons the past 6 months) and trying some new things (yoga and meditation) hopefully will help us make friends and help us settle. 
Retirement anywhere is a huge change without a doubt. We have friends here who have retired and it's not been all they hoped, yet for others it has. Here in Canada, although there are things to do, the winters can be harsh and you get 'cabin fever' for months on end. Also here we can have weeks without seeing the sun, which can be depressing. We hope the nicer weather in Spain will eliminate that. Also, I think your personality has lots to do with it, as in how you approach things and your overall outlook on life, of which our's has always been positive.


----------

